# Matching paint and decals with AMS Jackson Sharp passenger cars



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm looking at re painting an AMS Combine to match my AMS D&RGW green coaches.

Has anyone done this? What paint and decals did you use?

I'd prefer to use Floquil paint, maybe Floquil Pullman Green would be an okay match?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Floquil Pullman Green is as close as you're going to get. It's not an _exact_ match (it's a half-shade lighter) but it's really not noticeable! Here's a shot of a car that I repainted in Pullman Green. The sides are painted with Floquil Pullman Green in spray can form while the ends and the clerestory strip are the original AMS paint:










As for decals, the only ones I would ever use again are Stan Cedarleaf's. They are heads and tails above the others I have tried! Here's a decalled car:


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Steve. I was hoping you would post after seeing all your great work on your consist. 

I left my run a bit late to get an AMS green combine, so I will need to repaint another. 

Thanks 
Alan


----------

